# Envoyer une page Web par Mail avec Safari



## PHILBX (2 Avril 2005)

Bonjours a tous   

Sujet: javascript Avomacs décembre2004-n° 46 - page 6

Voila, j'ai tous faît comme c'est écrit, et ca ne marche pas, enfin pas comme ca devrait.

Ca m'ouvre un nouveau mail avec juste le lien dedans, pas de texte et rien dans le champ Objet, 
C'est vide, a part un lien   
J'ai contrôlais plusieurs fois l'adresse 

javascript:location.href='mailto:?SUB-JECT='+document.title+'&Body='+escape(location.href)

Je ne comprend pas, aurait il eut un problème d'impression ?  Et une correction que je n'aurais pas vue passer dans les numéros suivants ?  Ou suis le seul avec ce piétre résultat.
IMac g5  10.3.8

Merci pour le Mag


----------



## avosmac (2 Avril 2005)

Il ne faut pas intégrer la césure dans Subject :


javascript:location.href='mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&Body='+escape(location.href)


----------



## mikiwi (2 Avril 2005)

PHILBX a dit:
			
		

> Bonjours a tous
> 
> Sujet: javascript Avomacs décembre2004-n° 46 - page 6
> 
> ...



Si vous utilisez safari ou Internet Explorer pour Mac, je vous signale l'existence de Drop'n Mail qui fait très bien ce genre de manip (c'est à dire envoyer par mail la page html complète que l'on voit à l'écran)
... Il faut aussi utiliser Entourage plutôt que Mail.

*Drop n Mail 3.2*

Drop n Mail 3.2       03/13/2003 10:21 AM

 Drop 'n Mail is an applet that allows you to drop a file or multiple files on the script, enter an email address, subject, a brief message, choose what type of compression, and then have Entourage compose a new draft window with all of the elements ready for sending.


----------



## PHILBX (2 Avril 2005)

avosmac a dit:
			
		

> Il ne faut pas intégrer la césure dans Subject :
> 
> 
> javascript:location.href='mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&Body='+escape(location.href)



Bonjour  
Et Merci de m'avoir répondu si vite  
J'ai sortis la césure, et ca marche    

Merci a mikiwi également


----------



## Dark Templar (2 Avril 2005)

Un script un peu plus complet déjà posté sur MacG : il envoie la page par mail ou uniquement ce qui est sélectionné si tu as sélectionné une partie de la page :

```
javascript:x=escape(getSelection());location.href= 'mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&amp;BODY='+x+'\n\n '+escape(location.href)
```


----------



## PHILBX (2 Avril 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Un script un peu plus complet déjà posté sur MacG : il envoie la page par mail ou uniquement ce qui est sélectionné si tu as sélectionné une partie de la page :
> 
> ```
> javascript:x=escape(getSelection());location.href= 'mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&amp;BODY='+x+'\n\n '+escape(location.href)
> ```



Bonjour  et Merci Dark Templar pour le script

Mais, je l'ai mis dans la barre des signets, mais il y apparait avec des (%20) a la place des 
(espaces) ?
Copier, coller ou tapé, a chaque fois des (%20)

javascript:x=escape(getSelection());location.href=%20%20%20'mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&amp;BODY='+x+'\n\n%20%20%20%20'+escape(location.href)

N'étant pas sur du nombre de ( ), j'ai essayer avec 2,3,4,5 ( ) entre  \n\n  ..et.. '+escape
Même resultat, ca m'ouvre toujours un nouveau Mail avec le champ Objet bien remplis, mais rien du tout dans le corps du texte, pas de lien, rien, que je fasse une selection ou non  
Le script d'Avosmac marche, remplis le champ Objet, mais ne met qu'un lien dans le Mail   

Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (4 Avril 2005)

Salut, désolé pour la syntaxe flinguée, voici la bonne (fonctionne chez moi en tout cas) :
javascript:x=escape(getSelection());location.href='mailto:?SUBJECT='+document.title+'&BODY='+x+'\n\n'+escape(location.href)


----------



## PHILBX (4 Avril 2005)

Ce coup ci c'est le bon
C'est super, les scripts

Merci Dark


----------



## Dark Templar (6 Avril 2005)

Pas de quoi. 

PS : Y a une faute dans ta signature


----------



## PHILBX (6 Avril 2005)

PS : Y a une faute dans ta signature [/QUOTE]

Bien vu, tu as raison, ça fait désordre


----------



## Illuvatar (6 Avril 2005)

Hello,

Une question qui m'est venue en lisant ce post : J'ai toujours voulu envoyer des mails "html" comme le fait apple dans ses news par exemple mais lorsque je tape du code dans un mel, le "Mail" l'envoye comme du texte. Apparemment, il serait possible d'utiliser la solution de ce post ( créer sa page, l'afficher sur Safari puis utiliser le script ) mais n'y a t il pas d'autres moyens ???


Merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## pattes (7 Avril 2005)

Y a une possibilité mais le plus simple est d'insérer un lien HTML vers la page... parce du PHP avec include c'est pas très joli.. tu peux enregistrer la page sur ton disque avec safari et la mettre dans le mail... exemple :


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Avril 2005)

Mail n'envoie pas de mail au format HTML. Le mieux est d'utiliser iMailist


----------



## Illuvatar (8 Avril 2005)

Hello,

Génial, merci pour le lien c ce que je cherchais depuis toujours ^
Je vais l'essayer de suite.

@+


----------



## Illuvatar (10 Avril 2005)

Hello,

Le logiciel est super. Le seul hic est que wanadoo antispam me bloque les messages sur le serveur ^^.
J'ai envoyé un message à wanadoo pour savoir comment lutter non pas contre le spam mais contre l'antispam 
Le seul problème c'est que j'imagine que bcp de mes correspondants ne recevront également pas les messages...
Je m'adresse aux utilisateurs experimentés d'imailist si il y en a, vous etes mon seul espoir ^^

@+


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2014)

Déterrage !!  

Sous Snow, pour envoyer une page HTML, il suffit de faire un "pomme+i" depuis Safari pour que Mail s'ouvre avec la page en question. Ça ne fonctionne plus sous 10.8 d'après un ami. Comment procéder alors ? 

MERCI !!


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

cmd i


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2014)

Et ça fonctionne ? Mon pote m'a dit que ça lui donnait seulement les infos de la page ?


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Et ça fonctionne ? Mon pote m'a dit que ça lui donnait seulement les infos de la page ?



L'abus de psychotropes est dangereux pour la santé.

Mail 6.6 (1510)
Safari 6.1.3 (8537.75.14)

Idem sur Mavericks.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> L'abus de psychotropes est dangereux pour la santé.



Il m'a dit qu'il avait arrêté 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Merci !


----------



## Moonwalker (12 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Il m'a dit qu'il avait arrêté
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai une piste : Firefox.


----------



## JPTK (12 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> J'ai une piste : Firefox.



Ah ouai sûr que c'est ça, bien vu ! Il se fait vieux l'animal :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2014)

Bon et bah ça marche pas sous Moutain Lion, alors qu'avant il le faisait sans soucis sous Leopard.
C'est cette page, tu pourrais essayer stp pour me dire ce que ça donne ? Parce qu'effectivement quand il m'envoie le mailing, je ne reçois que la phrase en haut "merci de cliquer ici....".
Chez moi depuis Snow ça fonctionne aussi nickel...


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon et bah ça marche pas sous Moutain Lion, alors qu'avant il le faisait sans soucis sous Leopard.
> C'est cette page, tu pourrais essayer stp pour me dire ce que ça donne ? Parce qu'effectivement quand il m'envoie le mailing, je ne reçois que la phrase en haut "merci de cliquer ici....".
> Chez moi depuis Snow ça fonctionne aussi nickel...



Ça marche.

Maintenant, si dans les préférences de Mail tu as déconnecté les images distantes dans les messages html, tu n'as qu'une page grise et un ? à la place de l'affiche.


----------



## JPTK (13 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Ça marche.
> 
> Maintenant, si dans les préférences de Mail tu as déconnecté les images distantes dans les messages html, tu n'as qu'une page grise et un ? à la place de l'affiche.



Non même pas en fait je lui ai dit de faire un essai avec la page de la fnac et je reçois juste le texte brut.
Une préférence de Mail pour gérer le html ? C'est pourtant une installation récente de Moutain Lion que je lui ai fait, il n'a rien dû toucher.


----------



## JPTK (14 Mai 2014)

En fait quand il fait pomme+i, la page HTML s'ouvre correctement dans mail, c'est lors de l'envoi qu'il y a un soucis. Une idée ? Le serveur smtp ?


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> En fait quand il fait pomme+i, la page HTML s'ouvre correctement dans mail, c'est lors de l'envoi qu'il y a un soucis. Une idée ? Le serveur smtp ?



Je ferais des tests plus poussés entre ML, Mavericks et Snow avec différents smtp.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2014)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Je ferais des tests plus poussés entre ML, Mavericks et Snow avec différents smtp.



Euh... il fait comment pour essayer avec d'autres SMTP ?


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Euh... il fait comment pour essayer avec d'autres SMTP ?


la plupart des services ont plusieurs ports de smtp possibles


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> la plupart des services ont plusieurs ports de smtp possibles



Il a essayé avec 110 et 25 et aucun changement.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

110 c'est en general coté reception  pop

sinon ca depend des services 
les ports  smtp  courants 465 587
et si pas pre-reservé par FAI , le 25


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> 110 c'est en general coté reception  pop
> 
> sinon ca depend des services
> les ports  smtp  courants 465 587
> et si pas pre-reservé par FAI , le 25



Je vais voir avec lui si c'est bien réglé comme ça, je m'étais trompé et lui avais fait changer le serveur pop en effet.
Sinon, comme tu expliques qu'il ne puisse envoyé que du texte brut quand il fait un pomme+i sur une page html ? La page s'affiche pourtant bien dans mail, mais s'il va voir dans ses courriers envoyés, y a que le texte...


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Je vais voir avec lui si c'est bien réglé comme ça, je m'étais trompé et lui avais fait changer le serveur pop en effet.
> Sinon, comme tu expliques qu'il ne puisse envoyé que du texte brut quand il fait un pomme+i sur une page html ? La page s'affiche pourtant bien dans mail, mais s'il va voir dans ses courriers envoyés, y a que le texte...


aucune info sur service et réglage !
si ca se trouve son service ou logiciel ne gere pas le html


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> aucune info sur service et réglage !
> si ca se trouve son service ou logiciel ne gere pas le html



FAI orange, Moutain Lion, smtp.orange.fr, logiciel MAIL, SAFARI, je l'avais indiqué auparavant.
C'est une installation récente que j'ai effectué, il n'a rien touché. L'envoi de mailing fonctionnait très bien quand il était encore sous Leopard.


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> FAI orange, Moutain Lion, smtp.orange.fr, logiciel MAIL, SAFARI, je l'avais indiqué auparavant.
> C'est une installation récente que j'ai effectué, il n'a rien touché. L'envoi de mailing fonctionnait très bien quand il était encore sous Leopard.


recherche donc les mentions  "orange" sur la page 

 ou indication de type de compte d'ailleurs

et comme toujours si upgrade avec reprise de reglages SL , avec Mail , c'est souvent la route à réglages nazes
( mille sujets là dessus)


----------



## Moonwalker (15 Mai 2014)

Page de test = la page 2 de ce fil.

Nota bene : je n'utilise que des ports sécurisés SSL - il faut que les images distantes soient affichées à l'envoi (bouton _Charger images_ si ce n'est pas réglé par défaut)

1

Envoi depuis Mountain Lion - smtp Laposte IMAP port 465

Réception

Snow Leopard - compte POP Orange port 995 => OK
Mountain Lion - compte IMAP Orange port 993 => OK
Mavericks - compte IMAP Orange port 993 => OK

2

Envoi depuis Mountain Lion - smtp Orange IMAP port 465

Réception

Mavericks - compte POP Orange port 995 => OK
Mountain Lion - compte IMAP Laposte port 993 => OK
Mountain Lion - compte iCloud => Ok
Snow Leopard - compte POP Laposte port 995 => Ok

3

Envoi depuis Mountain Lion smtp iCloud IMAP

Réception OK pour tous les comptes sur les trois OS X.


----------



## JPTK (15 Mai 2014)

pascalformac a dit:


> recherche donc les mentions  "*orange*" sur la page
> 
> ou indication de type de compte d'ailleurs
> 
> ...



Ah toi et les couleurs hein  

Sinon c'est une clean install de Snow que j'ai upgradé en ML et j'ai copié le dossier préférence de MAIL, donc je suis baisé j'ai l'impression... quelle crotte ce Mail....


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mai 2014)

JPTK a dit:


> Sinon c'est une clean install de Snow que j'ai upgradé en ML et j'ai copié le dossier préférence de MAIL, donc je suis baisé j'ai l'impression... quelle crotte ce Mail....


ce qui revient à ne pas faire une clean install mais une migration classique

et avec ce genre là  y a  parfois des mini couacs  sont possibles avec en general carnet, calendrier ou mail et ceci depuis  que la migration OS existe, c'est pas nouveau

donc ici c'est peut etre des fichiers de réglages Mail de cette session nazes


----------

